
“La Grange” – ZZ Top (1973) - bookofjoe
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vppbdf-qtGU
======
bookofjoe
Who woulda thunk that a bass and a lead guitar and drums could pump out so
much sound? 122+ million views on YouTube.

------
dekhn
when I first heard this song I was convinced it was john lee hooker

